
Hackers claim $10,000 prize for breaking into StrongWebmail - naish
http://www.macworld.com/article/140989/2009/06/hacker_strongwebmail.html?lsrc=rss_main
======
fallentimes
Dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=642243>

------
Dilpil
I'm not sure hackers do love cash more than a challenge.

